# Biogene (rHGH) from BIO-PEPTIDE



## BIO-PEPTIDE (May 27, 2014)

Hi everyone!

There is little responses about this rHGH so it would be a time to introduce it to all who are interested.
Biogene (rHGH) is manufacturing using the newest and patented secretory expression technology from yeast which guarantees the highest bio-availability and long shelf-life from all rHGH products on the market.

We do urge people to post their lab results on serum blood level of rHGH to show how powerful could be rHGH, made in the most leading technology nowadays.

Biogene (rHGH) BIO-peptide manufacture is patented which assures that there is no other such quality rHGH on the market.

Thank you!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 27, 2014)

I went to the website.  I see descriptons of the products, but no pricing.  Maybe I am looking at it wrong...


----------



## vintagemuscle (May 28, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I went to the website.  I see descriptons of the products, but no pricing.  Maybe I am looking at it wrong...



Email for price list


----------



## chrisr116 (May 28, 2014)

vintagemuscle said:


> Email for price list



Ok thanks man.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 27, 2014)

is this Genotropin or a different HGH?


(sorry - I asked this in a different thread also) felt this was a better place to ask.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 27, 2014)

oops double post


----------

